# So, any tips on helping with a blind hedgehog?



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

So we went to clean Quillson's cage yesterday and found his eye bloody. We immediately got him out and i cleaned it off with a warm rag. Afterwards we noticed that no matter how we came towards it he didn't react. So we finished cleaning the cage and kept an eye on him. 

Today he went to the vet and confirmed what we thougt, he had alright completely lost sight in that eye and we had to get it removed... and his other eye was removed about a month and a half ago.

Anyway, I'm just wondering if anyone has advice on things we could do to try to accomidate his condition better now.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would recommend keeping everything very routine. Never rearrange the cage, never startle him, try to keep a schedule so he knows when to expect things. I have heard blind hedgies do very well since they don't rely on their eyes for a lot.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say the same as LG. Also, if you get him out and let him roam around during playtimes, keep a /very/ close eye on him. Make sure he's never near any edges or anything he could fall off from, or that could hurt him if he got too close.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thats so sad to here  hope he can adjust and still have a good long life.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know if she's here too, but charlie over at Chin n hedgie had a blind hedgehog named Hector. I remember she made maze out of socks to make him exercise.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

One of the rescues I took in awhile back, Mirabelle, was blind in both eyes and deaf as well. She got along great....and if you didn't know she was blind you would never have been able to tell. Since hedgehogs rely on their sense of smell so much they don't seem to be affected much by the loss of sight. The only thing I did different with her was make sure she could smell my hands before I picked her since she couldn't see or hear me. She had a wheel that she used regulary and she got around in her cage just as good as the rest of my hedgies. I honestly don't think I would have noticed right away that she was blind if I hadn't been told when I got her. Just make sure that if you let him roam to play that you keep a good eye on him and make sure he can't wander off the edge of a couch etc without knowing it's there.

Good luck with Quillson, I'm sure it won't take him long to adjust.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Any ideas as far as exercise go? Like, should I put the wheel back in in the same place it was before or should I try to find a new way for him to get his exercise?

Its a comfort wheel.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have any experience with a blind hedgehog but seems like since he would probably be used to the wheel and where it was there would be no harm in putting it back.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My KeiLei is blind and it is just about impossible to tell except that the vet confirmed it. Emma dug an eye out and lived for a couple years with one eye. The only difference was that after the loss of her eye, she always wheeled with her blind side out. I've had numerous with cataracts in one or both eyes and no problems. 

I've found they manage just fine and will wheel and run around like normal. I try not to do major cage rearrangements though although often they do that themselves anyways. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Mirabelle always had her wheel and loved using it. So yes keep the wheel in ...they love their wheels...lol


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone. It's a shame this happened to the poor little guy, heck he isn't even a year old yet =(


----------

